# Marriott Ko Olina in Two Weeks - Excited but have Parking question.



## decaja2004 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm gearing up for Ohau. My husband and I love Ohau. :rofl: This time we are taking the kids (all 5 of them) and we are staying at Marriott Ko Olina. Does anyone know about the parking situation there?  When I called the hotel, the represenative said I didn't have to pay, but on the Marriott site it says $30 a day. I'm confused.  I'm not a Mariott owner yet, but I'm waiting for the escrow on the Marriott Desert Palms to clear. Does anyone know if I still have to pay for parking?:rofl:


----------



## brigechols (Jul 13, 2011)

If you are on an exchange, the parking fee is waived. You will have to pay the parking fee if you booked a Getaway through II.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

if you rented from an owner - no payment [think it means KoOlina owner]

Have fun - a fantastic resort  The kids will love the pools and water slide
You'll love the whole resort!


----------



## erm (Jul 14, 2011)

My TUG friends recommended valet parking when we went to Ko'Olina in 2004.  We were very glad we did it.  I'm not sure if this is still good advice today.  Maybe someone who's been there recently can chime in.  Hope you have a wonderful week!


----------



## decaja2004 (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG!  I hope its free. Actually I bought one of the getaways from II.  So is that considered an exchange or purchasing from an owner?  I hope so. My family and I are so looking forward to this trip for many months and Ko Olina seems like a great place  Can't wait to get there.  Thanks for your responses.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 18, 2011)

Ko'Olina charges for parking unless you are a Marriott owner. It doesn't matter if you own at Ko'Olina or another Marriott resort, they will waive the parking fee if their records show you own with them. 

If you have an II getaway you won't be charged if you are in Marriott's owner database. If not, they'll charge you the $30 per day.

Has Marriott sent you anything that indicates you're an owner? If so, take it with you and you might be able to convince them to waive the charge.


----------



## pacman (Jul 19, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Ko'Olina charges for parking unless you are a Marriott owner. It doesn't matter if you own at Ko'Olina or another Marriott resort, they will waive the parking fee if their records show you own with them.



I don't this is the case.  We were just there in February, through a II exchange, and did not have to pay for parking. We are not Marriott owners.

pacman


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 19, 2011)

pacman said:


> I don't this is the case.  We were just there in February, through a II exchange, and did not have to pay for parking. We are not Marriott owners.
> 
> pacman


What I posted is the official policy at Ko'Olina regarding parking. Obviously it is clear they don't always enforce it, as I've seen posts on TUG from other non-Marriott owners who weren't charged for parking. I've also seen posts from some who were charged.

I've always considered the charge of $30 to be ridiculous for parking there. I can understand that amount for parking in the Waikiki area, but Ko'Olina seems so open in an isolated area.


----------



## decaja2004 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm checking in next Friday, so I really hope we don't have to pay.  I agree with Lax Mom the $30 charge is stupid ridiculous, especially in this economy. Is charging for parking getting to be the norm?  My sister checked in to an Embassy Suites in Los Angeles and she has to pay $15 to park.  I'll keep you informed just in case anyone else cares.

Still so Excited!


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 28, 2011)

We just used MRP for Ko Olina for next April as a back up plan in case our trade via II doesn't come through (thanks Tuggers for that idea).  However, when I received the confirmation it indicated that parking is $30.  I called the concierge, who had to ask someone else, and was told that Marriott Ko Olina owners get free parking if they use their own week.  They pay $15 if they are using MRP.  Owners at other Marriott resorts who trade in get free parking for one car, but if they use MRP they have to pay $30.  

I was a bit surprised by that and realized that the value of MRPs there just took another hit.  Hopefully our trade comes through, which I think it will since it is late April-early May.  Otherwise, parking will cost as much or more than the car rental.  Ouch!


----------



## slum808 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just be glad you're not parking at Aulani next door. Its $35 a day for all non DVC members.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 30, 2011)

We just stayed at the Ko Olina hotel a week ago and it was $39 per day.  Maybe if you are a Marriott owner, or have a high level on your Marriott points, like Gold or higher, they will discount it.  But, I think it is just a way for the hotel to earn  money.  There is so much land out there and no reason to charge so much.   It use to be free years ago.  The Hilton in Waikiki is a lot less. 

Polynesian Culture Center use to be free, now it is $25.  Hawaiian Airlines and all the others use to have free baggage and now it is how they make money.  Article in today's paper that Hawaiian made $14 million in baggage fees last year and that is the reason they made money instead of loosing money.  

I don't know how to get around that parking fee, except don't go there.  Maybe the timeshare is a lot less.  Good luck.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh yea, one more thing.  They told me that wi-fi was free.  So, when we saw the charge when logging on, we thought that they would waive it for Marriott Members and used our tablet for less than an hour each day.  At check out time, we were charged $14 per day for wi-fi.   When we asked about the free wi-fi, they said it is only in the lobby.  

On a positive note, it is a nice hotel, but we are not going back.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 30, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> What I posted is the official policy at Ko'Olina regarding parking. Obviously it is clear they don't always enforce it, as I've seen posts on TUG from other non-Marriott owners who weren't charged for parking. I've also seen posts from some who were charged.
> 
> I've always considered the charge of $30 to be ridiculous for parking there. I can understand that amount for parking in the Waikiki area, but Ko'Olina seems so open in an isolated area.



I think that others posted they didn't enforce it because nobody checked when they drove in, or out of the parking garage.  However, if you don't register your car with the front desk, it might get towed. I have been there a bunch of times, parked, walked inside the hotel for a meeting, eat lunch, or show friends the beach and left a couple hours later and never worried about it.  However, if staying overnight, I would have worried.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 30, 2011)

I think you hit a nerve. 

 I just saw this in the newspaper, but pretty soon, it will say - "Hotels make money....." Not Airlines make money......  from USA Today below

Airlines collect $1.5 billion in fees in 2nd quarter
By Ben Mutzabaugh, USA TODAY Updated 1d 13h ago
Comments41
U.S. airlines continue to rely on a la carte fees as a key source of income.

The Los Angeles Times reports that the nation's biggest carriers "collected $1.5 billion from checked luggage and reservation change fees in April, May and June, according to data released Thursday by the U.S. Bureau of Transportation Statistics."

That's a jump of 8.5% from the previous quarter and 1% year-over-year, according to the Times.

Delta collected more fees ($427 million) than any other U.S. airlines during the second quarter, the latest for which the federal data is available.

Delta finished ahead of American (about $282 million in fees), US Airways ($206 million), Continental ($152.4 million) and United ($151.8 million).

At the other end of the spectrum, Southwest collected the fewest fees ($15.8 million) among airlines with a nationwide network.


----------



## nspils (Oct 31, 2011)

We left KoOlina this past Saturday. Parking was very easy for us - we were in the Naia building. We are Marriott owners and were there using Destination Points, we did not have to pay. We have not had to pay at Maui Beach Club where we stayed on an exchange. We used our room key to get entry to the parking garage. Could always find a spot, was very easy to reach the building. I don't think that valet service is needed.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the OP was talking about the hotel.  There might be some confusion about Ko Olina and I believe that the hotel does not have any timeshare units and that Marriott recently split the timeshare company from the hotel company.  

So, if you are staying in the timeshares in Ko Olina, the fees are different than the hotel called Marriott Ihillani at Ko Olina.  If staying in the hotel, Marriott hotel points apply that I was talking about in a prior post.  Maybe they offer a discount for a timeshare owner, but I don't think they would after  Marriott split the two companies.  Maybe the effective date for the two companies didn't happen yet and you might get a discount if you are a timeshare owner.

On a side note:  The new Disney property Aulani looks great for kids with a lazy river, nicer swimming pools, more snack bars, places to eat, and a lot of entertainment.   If I was taking small children to Ko Olina, I would definitely consider staying at the Disney resort.   All the resorts in Ko Olina are very nice and if you want a beach vacation and not on a budget, any of those resorts are a great place to stay.


----------



## JanT (Nov 2, 2011)

I just returned from the Marriott Ko'Olina (timeshare) on Monday.  I used the valet parking each day because I hate messing with parking.  Because we are Marriott owners the valet parking was $5.00 per day.  Pretty cheap parking as far as I was concerned.  Yes, I tipped the valets and that adds to the cost but for me it is worth it.  Had we not been owners, it would have been $30 per day.

When hubby and I were there at the end of September on a different trip, we self-parked and there was no charge for parking that I can remember.


----------



## ryanthekiwi (Nov 7, 2011)

Just to add to the confusion . . . I was there on an II exchange in September and there was no parking charges.  I am not a Marriott owner.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 8, 2011)

Was just there 2 months ago and was not charged a parking fee.  Valet was $5 a day though.  Hope this helps.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 29, 2011)

Do reservations from a MVC exchange pay to park at Ko Olina ? 

Thanks


----------



## eakhat (Jan 9, 2013)

I realize this an old thread, but I wanted to add my experience.  Two years ago we stayed here as an II exchanger and did not pay for parking.  We bought an Encore package and returned this year.  We checked our bill mid-week; we have been charged $30.37 each day for parking.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 9, 2013)

eakhat said:


> I realize this an old thread, but I wanted to add my experience.  Two years ago we stayed here as an II exchanger and did not pay for parking.  We bought an Encore package and returned this year.  We checked our bill mid-week; we have been charged $30.37 each day for parking.



I assume you don't own a Marriott? 

I've never been charged for parking at Ko'Olina, including most recent stay in Nov. 2012. But the front desk always said that Marriott owners don't pay for parking on an II exchange, but non-Marriott owners would be charged. I wonder if they are now enforcing this policy? Did you ask them about the change?


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Marriott Charges for Parking*

Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club does charge exchangers and renters for parking. They do not charge owners. However, I cannot believe Ko Olina is charging over $30 per day.  That is ridiculous! I say that as an owner. I would not want to pay that amount at any other property. 

The worst part about it is that you NEED a car if you are staying at Ko Olina so you don't have a choice unless you just want to stay at the resort and go nowhere else except for maybe Disney and the luau that is next door.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 10, 2013)

I was just there in May and I did not pay for parking as an exchange. Wifi was free as well, so not sure why people were being charged.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 10, 2013)

tompalm said:


> Oh yea, one more thing.  They told me that wi-fi was free.  So, when we saw the charge when logging on, we thought that they would waive it for Marriott Members and used our tablet for less than an hour each day.  At check out time, we were charged $14 per day for wi-fi.   When we asked about the free wi-fi, they said it is only in the lobby.
> 
> On a positive note, it is a nice hotel, but we are not going back.



Were you at the JW Marriott Hotel or the Marriott Timeshare (different coves and different buildings)?  If you were at the TS, did you exchange in using another Marriott TS that you own, did you exchange, or did you rent? 

From your post, it does look like you stayed at the JW Marriott, although rentals are available in the TS building.  Also, I didn't see any Marriott's listed under your resorts.  FYI: I own a Marriott Shadow Ridge L/O, which I don't have listed.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 10, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> I was just there in May and I did not pay for parking as an exchange. Wifi was free as well, so not sure why people were being charged.


Sounds like you exchanged in as a Marriott TS owner.  I think that some of the posters stating that they paid for parking and WiFi either stayed at the JW Marriott Hotel or rented a studio/1-BR at the timeshare.

Either way, I'll find-out first hand when we stay at MKO/MK1 for a week starting this coming March 29th.   We just catch the end of whale season.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 10, 2013)

mjm1 said:


> We just used MRP for Ko Olina for next April as a back up plan in case our trade via II doesn't come through (thanks Tuggers for that idea).  However, when I received the confirmation it indicated that parking is $30.  I called the concierge, who had to ask someone else, and was told that Marriott Ko Olina owners get free parking if they use their own week.  They pay $15 if they are using MRP.  Owners at other Marriott resorts who trade in get free parking for one car, but if they use MRP they have to pay $30.
> 
> I was a bit surprised by that and realized that the value of MRPs there just took another hit.  Hopefully our trade comes through, which I think it will since it is late April-early May.  Otherwise, parking will cost as much or more than the car rental.  Ouch!


I just double checked my Ko' Olina confirmation and no mention of parking.  But, I'm not using MRP, it's a Marriott/II exchange.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 10, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Sounds like you exchanged in as a Marriott TS owner.  I think that some of the posters stating that they paid for parking and WiFi either stayed at the JW Marriott Hotel or rented a studio/1-BR at the timeshare.
> 
> Either way, I'll find-out first hand when we stay at MKO/MK1 for a week starting this coming March 29th.   We just catch the end of whale season.



When is whale season ? I'm there Mar 2 - 9th. I wouldn't mind seeing them


----------



## frank808 (Jan 10, 2013)

Right here at MKO right now as an II exchange.  No charge for parking or wifi.  In the 12 visits last year we have never been charged for the first vehicle or wifi.  This was before we bought any marriott properties.


----------



## eakhat (Jan 11, 2013)

We are also currently at the Marriott Ko'olina on the Encore package.  We are not Marriott owners.  When we went to our sales presentation today, we asked about the $30+ per day in parking.  The 2nd person to talk to us said that all the money from parking goes to help the owners and not the mgmt. company (Marriott).  This guy has been a Marriott owner for 13 years and said the owners and the board decided to charge the money to non-owners.  We were also asked to park in the Hale Kona parking ramp, not in the Hale Moana where we are staying.  The purpose was to have parking available for the owners.  When we exchanged through II, we were treated as owners; we didn't pay the parking fee, and we weren't asked to park in a ramp farther away from our building.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Talk with the right people*



eakhat said:


> We are also currently at the Marriott Ko'olina on the Encore package.  We are not Marriott owners.  When we went to our sales presentation today, we asked about the $30+ per day in parking.  The 2nd person to talk to us said that all the money from parking goes to help the owners and not the mgmt. company (Marriott).  This guy has been a Marriott owner for 13 years and said the owners and the board decided to charge the money to non-owners.  We were also asked to park in the Hale Kona parking ramp, not in the Hale Moana where we are staying.  The purpose was to have parking available for the owners.  When we exchanged through II, we were treated as owners; we didn't pay the parking fee, and we weren't asked to park in a ramp farther away from our building.



I would not rely on information from the sales staff on parking charges. I would ask the front desk because they are the ones placing the charge on your bill and have been informed or trained to do so.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 11, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> When is whale season ? I'm there Mar 2 - 9th. I wouldn't mind seeing them



You won't.

If you go out of the Waikiki Harbor, the boats run until at least April 14th, possibly May 8th:

http://gonavatek.com/book/details/23833/whale-watch-cruise-in-waikiki

http://koolinaactivities.com/Activities/Day_Cruises.html


If you go out of the Ko' Olina Harbor, they go out until April 1st:

http://www.koolina.com/experience/activities/snorkel-whale-watching


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 12, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> You won't.
> 
> If you go out of the Waikiki Harbor, the boats run until at least April 14th, possibly May 8th:
> 
> ...



Nice. Thanks.


----------

